# Need help with ID on this bike



## Antney (Sep 23, 2020)

Just picked this up last night off a scrap pile headed for the dump. No head badge. I thought it was an elgin at first but now I’m not sure. The long head tube is throwing me off and the odd drop outs? Any help on this?


----------



## SKPC (Sep 23, 2020)

Looks like a Michigan City Excelsior built 20's/30's. Not trash!  Elgin maybe.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2020)

that is a 1923 ish Elgin (poor man's Chief)


----------



## gkeep (Sep 23, 2020)

Wow! Congrats of the nice rescue!!


----------



## Antney (Sep 23, 2020)

What would be the correct head badge for this?


----------



## Antney (Sep 23, 2020)

And does anyone have one to sell?


----------



## SKPC (Sep 23, 2020)

An old post.   Measure your hole distance for us!








						Withdrawn - WTT Earlier Elgin headbadge for... | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

a later Elgin headbadge.  I just bought this VERY nice earlyish Elgin badge only to find out it's too small. Bummer since it matches the color on my Elgin very well...  But someone had already replaced the original headbadge and drilled holes, so I do NOT want 3 sets of holes in my frame. SO...




					thecabe.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 23, 2020)

similar to this.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 23, 2020)

I estimate the double truss bars on the forks as later 1920’s (Sears Elgin), versus the brazed in place yoke truss arrangement; along with the 2 screw holes.
Might be an “F” or “G” serial number(?). 
Maybe about 1930, Sears was more into short frame motorbikes. 
The drop outs are typical for most pre-war motorbikes, except that one has installed “banjo” type chain tensioners.


----------



## Antney (Sep 25, 2020)

My holes are 2” apart...


----------



## Antney (Sep 25, 2020)

My holes are 2“ apart


----------



## Antney (Sep 25, 2020)

SKPC said:


> An old post.   Measure your hole distance for us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2” apart


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 25, 2020)

Antney said:


> My holes are 2“ apart



That's waaaayyy more info than I needed!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 26, 2020)

Antney said:


> 2“ apart



Yes, those shorter Sears Elgin badges with the diagonal design shown in the posts above are likely 2+1/16”.


----------

